
Show HN: A bookmarklet to make pages readable - qrv3w
https://github.com/schollz/readable
======
vxNsr
These were a dime a dozen a few years ago, all the ones I bookmarked
eventually stopped working, now I just suffer through it. I've considered
downloading firefox just for this feature, but it's just not worth the hassle
of finding all my extensions and apps again.

~~~
qrv3w
Yeah, I switched to Firefox for the same reason. I wanted to use Chrome
though, so I made the bookmarklet to optionally use the Mozilla readability
software as its backend. You can host everything this bookmarklet needs on a
local machine, so hopefully it won't be one the services that eventually stops
working...

